# I want to move to Germany



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

I am a civil engineer and i want to know If my skills are in demand in germany. And please do tell me what i have to do if i need a job there. Also, One of a friend of mine earns 3500 euros per month there so if i get a similar salary then how good is it?

Please do help. Thanks you very much.


----------



## Turbineguy (Jan 10, 2008)

Ask your friend if that is before or after tax! Really you need to be sponsored by a company, you can't just come here find a job a start working. I have been here since October (so really I still know very little) and it is great, except the taxing is an issue for me. If you are single expect to loose close to 50% of that 3500Euros through tax and health ins fees. So I have found out!!! But good luck to you just the same because it is a beautiful place to live and so far the people are great!!


----------

